# Pre-flight......



## billrunnels (Oct 29, 2017)

Pre-flight focused in on certain things that were important to flight status. Morris Code radio was taught. Had to be able to copy 14 words per minute to pass. A lot of time was devoted to enemy aircraft identification. The final test was being able to make the id when the slide was visible for only one second on the screen. We also had to complete two high pressure chamber flights. Completion of Pre-flight set the stage for Bombardier School.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2017)

How far out were you able to ID an aircraft?


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 29, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> How far out were you able to ID an aircraft?



Depended a bit on the weather. I would guess a mile or two by profile. On one mission an ME-109 was flying with our bomber stream out beyond our fighter escort which would have been a couple miles. Apparently he was sending info to their gun crews, I thought our escort might challenge him but they did not. Their first mission was to protect the bombers.


----------



## Andrew Johnson (Nov 25, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> ...I thought our escort might challenge him but they did not. Their first mission was to protect the bombers.


This makes me wonder... as a crewman, which did you fear more? The FlaK, or enemy interceptors?


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 25, 2017)

Andrew Johnson said:


> This makes me wonder... as a crewman, which did you fear more? The FlaK, or enemy interceptors?


I think the lnterceptors would be more challenging.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2017)

Interesting stuff Bill!


----------



## airminded88 (Nov 30, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> I think the lnterceptors would be more challenging.



Did you get to witness air combat either visually or by radio transmissions between the US escorts and the LW interceptors taking place somewhere in the bomber stream during your missions Bill?

Cheers


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 30, 2017)

airminded88 said:


> Did you get to witness air combat either visually or by radio transmissions between the US escorts and the LW interceptors taking place somewhere in the bomber stream during your missions Bill?
> 
> Cheers


I saw a B-24 blow up following his drop on Berlin. Bandits had been reported in the area. Our escort dropped wing tanks and headed that way. Were gone about 15 minutes. Did not actually see any of the bandits.

Also heard and witnessed for a few minutes P-47s strafing a convoy. They were talking a lot. I remember one saying " I am out of ammunition will return as soon as possible".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## airminded88 (Nov 30, 2017)

Indeed a lot of activity was happening at the time in those skies.
The image of escorts fighters flying above a long stream of bombers and quickly jettisoning their external fuel tanks at the sight of the Luftwaffe and rushing to get in harm's way to protect their big friends is something that fascinatined my teenage mind and unleashed a tremendous interest in every aspect of WWII.

Thank you for sharing Bill, cheers.


----------

